# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Julho 2007



## Rog (1 Jul 2007 às 00:46)

Este já deverá ser por aqui no Norte da Madeira e não só, um mês mais quente do que Junho, embora por cá o pico de temperatura só seja atingido em Agosto e Setembro. 
Na primeira semana o tempo de Nordeste com possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos, começa com o mês relativamente fresco. 


Modelos para o Funchal:

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Funchal_avn.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_-1733_ens.png

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPFU


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2007 às 21:48)

_"Próximos días: A partir de mediados de semana se reforzarán las condiciones de estabilidad en la Península con una situación meteorológica propia de la época estival de cielos despejados. *Durante esta semana podrá darse una subida térmica más importante en la mayor parte de la Península, incluso pudiendo producirse una ola de calor significativa sobre el interior y Sur de la Península entre el Miércoles y Viernes.* Solamente cabe la posibilidad que durante el fin de semana llegue alguna nubosidad y precipitaciones débiles al Noroeste o Norte peninsular."_
CEAMET


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2007 às 00:05)

A predominância do anticilone dos Açores continuará a afectar o tempo pelo Norte da Madeira com nublosidade e com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos, muito por conta da orografia.






As duas superficies frontais em oclusão irão progressivamente avançar para Nordeste como uma frente fria e poderá condicionar o tempo nos Açores com chuva ou aguaceiros para o fim do dia de quinta ou sexta-feira.


----------



## Mago (4 Jul 2007 às 15:22)

Mesmo assim a posição do anticiclone dos Açores não deixa o tempo aquecer em demasia pois transporta ar do atlântico....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2007 às 19:27)

Segundo o Meteograma referente a Lisboa, o dia de hoje já tinha sido bem previsto, estando presentes valores de temperatura máxima de 33 ºC para o dia de hoje.
Para amanhã espera-se uma nova subida da temperatura, devendo a máxima chegar aos 35 ºC em Lisboa.


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2007 às 00:26)

Segundo os modelos a precipitação não será muito significativa, apenas o Norte possa ter alguma precipitação associada à frente que se desloca desde os Açores...
http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2007 às 17:43)

O anticiclone estará nos proximos dias mais próximo do continente português criando condições de estabilidade do tempo com céu pouco nublado ou limpo. Mesmo a Madeira irá de certa maneira beneficiar desta barreia e poderá contar com alguns dias de bom tempo. A partir de sexta-feira com o deslocamento do anticiclone mais para oeste permitirá a entrada de algumas frentes e de alguma instabilidade com possibilidade de precipitação. 

Situação no Atlântico para amanhã:






Modelos:


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2007 às 10:00)

Desde ontem que o destaque meteorológico é o Vento.

*O IM colocou alerta amarelo nalgumas regiões:*






Link/Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia - Sistema Avisos Meteorológicos



*Previsão Vento 10m do GFS para as 12:00 UTC:*





Link/Copyright © wetterzentrale




*Situação às 07:00 registada pelo IM*





Link/Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2007 às 14:06)

Talvez um pouco de exagero nesses alertas só por causa da nortada.


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2007 às 14:44)

Dan disse:


> Talvez um pouco de exagero nesses alertas só por causa da nortada.



Não me choca, é amarelo, não é laranja nem vermelho. Ontem à noite apanhei uma rajada jeitosa que fez um efeito tunel/afunilou por uma rua que eu estava a subir. Andei uns bons metros com algum esforço e a olhar para cima não fosse levar com um vaso ou outra coisa na cabeça.

Acho que se devem dar os alertas nestas situações, pois há muitas profissões ou trabalhos  (andaimes, gruas, aviação, etc, etc) em que uma rajada como a que senti ontem pode ser perigosa, porque surgem muito repentinamente.


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Jul 2007 às 16:57)

Vince disse:


> Não me choca, é amarelo, não é laranja nem vermelho. Ontem à noite apanhei uma rajada jeitosa que fez um efeito tunel/afunilou por uma rua que eu estava a subir. Andei uns bons metros com algum esforço e a olhar para cima não fosse levar com um vaso ou outra coisa na cabeça.
> 
> Acho que se devem dar os alertas nestas situações, pois há muitas profissões ou trabalhos  (andaimes, gruas, aviação, etc, etc) em que uma rajada como a que senti ontem pode ser perigosa, porque surgem muito repentinamente.




Concordo plenamente contigo Vince!Normalmente ventos que sejam superiores a 50km/h é preciso já ter um certo cuidado..Depois por ai adiante, em valores superiores a 80km/H  e que já é outra conversa! 
Por aqui situação de céu limpo e o vento, esse continua bastante forte!
Hasta!


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2007 às 15:53)

A partir do próximo Domingo (15) *poderá* haver alguma animação no norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jul 2007 às 00:16)

isto é praga so pode semana quente e sol !fim de semana tempratura baixa e chuva! :\\\


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jul 2007 às 00:31)

Parece confirmar-se a possibilidade de chuva a norte! Senão vejamos:

_Durante á fin de semana, haberá que agardar un empeoramento do tempo debido ó achegamento dun centro de baixas presións a nosa comunidade. De xeito que *haberá que agardar chuvias en toda Galicia polo menos ata o luns*, a partir de aquí, volverase a recuperar a situación anticiclónica. As temperaturas máximas estarán en lixeiro descenso, as mínimas permanecerán sen cambios._

Fonte: MeteoGalicia

Como andarão as temperaturas igualmente a *NORTE*:


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2007 às 01:33)

Parece que vem alguma chuva, mas só para o litoral norte e centro...


----------



## squidward (11 Jul 2007 às 20:25)

qual e a probabilidade dessa chuva passar aqui pelo Cartaxo?


----------



## Minho (11 Jul 2007 às 21:50)

Mais uma semana, mais uma vaga de calor afastada...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2007 às 17:21)

O contraste norte/sul do Atlântico Norte! O AA já podia ir de férias não acham?






No litoral norte no fim de semana pode chover! Mas ainda não é deste que ele vai de férias! Logo na semana seguinte volta a fortalecer-se! 

*Que Saudades do Inverno! Quero ir viver para a Patagónia!!!*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2007 às 17:29)

squidward disse:


> qual e a probabilidade dessa chuva passar aqui pelo Cartaxo?



Caro amigo Squidward! Cartaxo é junto a Santarém! Não me parece que chova! Ela deve cair no litoral norte e nos sistemas montanhosos entre o Minho e Trás-os-Montes! Já do lado transmontano tenho dúvidas se cairá algo graças ao bloqueio dos sistemas montanhosos a OESTE... Choverá no Gerês,Alvão,Marão,Larouco,Peneda... e junto ao Litoral quanto mais a NORTE!
   
Mas como a meteo está sempre a surpreender-nos, vamos aguardar! Pode ser que chova no CARTAXO!


----------



## Vince (12 Jul 2007 às 18:21)

squidward disse:


> qual e a probabilidade dessa chuva passar aqui pelo Cartaxo?



Segundo o GFS, no Cartaxo serão exactamente 9 mm entre a manhã de Domingo e tarde de 2ª feira.
Mas até lá, se a tradição se manter, tudo evaporará


----------



## Vince (12 Jul 2007 às 19:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Caro amigo Squidward! Cartaxo é junto a Santarém! Não me parece que chova! Ela deve cair no litoral norte e nos sistemas montanhosos entre o Minho e Trás-os-Montes! Já do lado transmontano tenho dúvidas se cairá algo graças ao bloqueio dos sistemas montanhosos a OESTE... Choverá no Gerês,Alvão,Marão,Larouco,Peneda... e junto ao Litoral quanto mais a NORTE!
> 
> Mas como a meteo está sempre a surpreender-nos, vamos aguardar! Pode ser que chova no CARTAXO!



O último run do GFS meteu mais um poucito de chuva, no Domingo sobretudo a norte, mas tb mais a sul na 2ª feira. Mas cá por baixo só acredito em vendo  

*Anim GFS entre meio dia Sábado e meia noite de 2ªfeira*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jul 2007 às 00:55)

Vince disse:


> O último run do GFS meteu mais um poucito de chuva, no Domingo sobretudo a norte, mas tb mais a sul na 2ª feira. Mas cá por baixo só acredito em vendo
> 
> *Anim GFS entre meio dia Sábado e meia noite de 2ªfeira*



Pois! Estou a ver! Mas estou como tu!!! Só vendo!
Mas este modelo também põe chuva em Lisboa:






Bueno! Me voy a dormir! Hasta mañana!


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2007 às 01:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pois! Estou a ver! Mas estou como tu!!! Só vendo!
> Mas este modelo também põe chuva em Lisboa:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (13 Jul 2007 às 09:42)

Para o fim do mês o anticiclone estará mais activo, com tendência para subida da temp.


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2007 às 22:45)

Pois o Jet continua a curvar muito para Sul e isto não ajuda nada a que as temperaturas disparem.... e permite o mergulho de algumas depressões para Sul...





Fonte

Mesmo para a próxima sexta-feira continua uma forte influência oceanica com possibilidades de nos afectarem de raspão mais umas perturbações...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2007 às 22:52)

_"Las altas presiones continúan dominando el panorama peninsular, bajo una situación normal de verano, afectando la estabilidad a la mayoría de regiones peninsulares y Baleares. No obstante, como novedad, aparece una importante depresión fría al Oeste de las Islas Británicas, que causa que el fuerte cinturón de altas presiones, que desde Azores se extiende al Mediterráneo, tienda  a dividirse en dos núcleos, el principal que continúa en Azores y otro situado sobre la cuenca occidental del Mar Mediterráneo e Italia. Con ello comienza a formarse una vaguada en altitud al Oeste de la Península, sobre el Atlántico, asociada a la depresión fría situada más al Norte. Sobre el interior de la Península también aparecen bajas presiones relativas durante el día, al igual que al Norte de África, pero en este caso son básicamente de origen térmico y no tienen reflejo en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera. En todo caso la distribución de presiones sigue favoreciendo una cierta entrada de vientos de Levante sobre la mitad Sur del litoral mediterráneo. Es una situación en la que aún va a continuar el predominio de la estabilidad y las condiciones anticiclónicas sobre la mayor parte de la Península, si bien ya las próximas horas y durante el fin de semana se irá acercando un frente asociado a esta depresión fría atlántica antes señalada, afectando ya a Galicia, pero aún no al resto de la Península. Sin embargo a lo largo de la semana próxima la probabilidad de algunos chubascos sí podría extenderse a otros puntos de la mitad Norte, tercio Oeste e interior peninsular. Deberá vigilarse además la evolución de la importante vaguada que tendremos al Oeste de la Península, siendo aún pronto para confirmar cual será su futura evolución y si podrá afectar más o menos a la Península."_


CEAMET


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jul 2007 às 14:04)

Onde ela poderá cair!!!


----------



## Minho (14 Jul 2007 às 20:07)

Vagas de calor nos próximos 8 dias são uma miragem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jul 2007 às 20:14)

Lá se vai regar o *Jericó* aos meus pais!!! Chuva a norte na certa!


----------



## Minho (17 Jul 2007 às 02:06)

Continua o Anticiclone dos Açores completamente a Oeste do sítio onde deveria estar nesta altura do ano....








Reparei hoje num passeio pelo campo num fenómeno que não me lembro de ver: vários fetos ou samambaias a nascerem de novo quando o normal nesta altura do ano era estarem todos castanhos, ressequidos pelo calor e baixa humidade...


----------



## RMira (17 Jul 2007 às 15:59)

Quer-me parecer que os modelos estão em discordância, algo que já não acontecia há algum tempo.







Isto quererá dizer o quê? Quer-me parecer que com a intensificação e aproximação do A da costa portuguesa para o final de Julho o ECMWF possa estar mais perto da razão, mas também já verificámos neste Verão que o GFS tem acertado com as entradas e será que aí vem outra para o final de Julho? Será que o Verão começa em Agosto ou em Setembro?


----------



## Brigantia (17 Jul 2007 às 22:12)

O tempo ameno parece que vai continuar...






A precipitação anunciada pelo GFS para o dia 25 era muito boa para se adiar o início da época de incêndios.


----------



## RMira (18 Jul 2007 às 09:05)

E esta hein? Até dia 25 de Julho continuamos com temperaturas no máximo na ordem dos 27 graus na zona de Lisboa segundo o GFS.






e para o Porto é o que se vê!






E de notar a pressão a baixar para o final do mês, o que se poderá justificar com a posição do A e uma entrada que aqui vemos para dia 23 de Julho. Era assim que o A tinha de estar no Inverno, em Janeiro


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2007 às 15:12)

_"Sigue destacándose la presencia de una depresión fría en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera al Noroeste de la Península, sobre el Atlántico, que prácticamente no tiene reflejo en las capas bajas de la troposfera, pero por el contrario se acompaña de un importante embolsamiento de aire inusualmente frío en altitud, de temperaturas inferiores a -20ºC a 5500mts de altitud, lo que es notable para la época del año en que nos encontramos. El ramal ascendente de esta perturbación en altitud afecta cada vez en mayor medida a la Península Ibérica, propiciando, junto con cierto efecto térmico diurno, la aparición de bajas presiones, aunque muy relativas, sobre el interior y Este de la Península; relativas con respecto a las presiones más altas que se registran hacia el interior del Atlántico y del Mediterráneo, pues no alcanzan a ser bajas presiones reales. Sin embargo el anticiclón fuerte de Azores está muy retirado hacia el interior del atlántico, centrado más al Oeste de Azores, debido a la presencia de esa depresión fría en altitud presente sobre el eje del Noroeste de la Península Ibérica."_

CEAMET

*Por outro lado, que relação existe entre esta situação e a circulação geral da atmosfera em altitude ?*
*
Notas: Vagas de calor persistentes no sudeste europeu e relativa acalmia de tempestades tropicais no Atlântico ...*


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2007 às 23:20)

Temperatura inferior *-15ºC* a 500hPa a 5560 metros na zona NW da Península







O Jet Stream continua a curvar exageradamente para Sul, estamos a receber ar directamente vindo da Terra Nova... assim não há vagas de calor para ninguém 







E com um Jet Stream tão Sul sobre a Península Ibérica é inevitável, mais tarde ou mais cedo, levamos com outra depressão... a que mais nos irá afectar é a de *Domingo*...








Ora bem, se esta situação de bloqueio não terminar, estamos a entrar no fim do mês, o *Árctico vai começar a arrefecer* e as depressões geradas vão começar a ser um *bocado mais profundas*... Se não terminar este quadro actual  arriscámos a ter um Agosto bem chuvoso... 


.
EDIT: Árctico em vez de Antárctico... Obrigado Gerofil


----------



## RMira (20 Jul 2007 às 10:08)

Neste momento começa a desenhar-se um cenário em que o ECMWF e o GFS começam a convergir no sentido de um final de mês de Julho (28, 29 e 30) mais quentes que a média do mês até aqui. 






É uma situação para acompanhar até porque a mobilidade que o A tem denotado e a instabilidade associada a essa mesma mobilidade não permite grandes previsões a longa escala. Para já o que é certo é que nos próximos 6 dias as temperaturas continuarão primaveris em Portugal e que entre Domingo e 2ª estaremos sobre a acção de uma nova depressão


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jul 2007 às 23:36)

Onde ela cairá???...


----------



## Minho (21 Jul 2007 às 02:04)

Já me estranhava que esta situação se prolongasse mais tempo... a primeira vaga de calor poderá chegar a partir de quinta-feira... o interior será fortemente atingido... Será vaga de calor? Não sei, dependerá da duração e quanto a isso ainda é cedo para prever...


----------



## Nuno (21 Jul 2007 às 02:49)

Oh Minho porque é que ñ mostraste lg esta  





Shot at 2007-07-20


Ultima semana de Julho e 1º semana de agosto serão muito quentes ( ainda que os modelos irão tirar e por muito calor para a 1º semana de agosto, mas acerdito que seija uma semana muito quente  )


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jul 2007 às 16:49)

Confirma-se a chuva para Segunda no Norte a que se seguirá uma subida da temperatura...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jul 2007 às 17:38)

Meteogramas (Região Norte):

Viana:





Porto:





Vila Real:





Bragança:





Vaga de calor? Será? É tempo dele! Tem de ser!


----------



## RMira (21 Jul 2007 às 17:38)

Mas com o Jet novamente a descer para a Peninsula Ibérica acredito que iremos voltar a ter descida acentuada da temperatura no inicio de Agosto e novamente  Ainda não me parece que o Verão veio para ficar!


----------



## Minho (21 Jul 2007 às 18:26)

20 Litros para Melgaço na próxima segunda-feira...






Isto é bom para tudo excepto para a vinha. Com graduações tão baixas os viticultores vão ter de acrescentar alcool etílico ao vinho 



Entretanto o GFS reduz o calor em intensidade e duração e o ECM dá-nos inclusivamente possibilidade de nova entrada húmida no final da próxima semana... este ano vai ser o ano de todos os Saldos


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jul 2007 às 18:41)

Minho disse:


> 20 Litros para Melgaço na próxima segunda-feira...




Será óptimo para adiar o início da época de incêndios. Este ano até pode ser que não exista essa maldita época.


----------



## RMira (21 Jul 2007 às 18:56)

Até se costuma dizer: "Primeiro de Agosto, 1º de Inverno!"  Se bem que este ano o Inverno ainda não largou o Verão


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jul 2007 às 19:10)

mirones disse:


> Até se costuma dizer: "Primeiro de Agosto, 1º de Inverno!"  Se bem que este ano o Inverno ainda não largou o Verão




Será que não querias dizer "...Se bem  que este ano a Primavera ainda não largou o Verão..." 
Se bem me lembro este ano praticamente não houve inverno...


----------



## RMira (21 Jul 2007 às 19:14)

Brigantia disse:


> Será que não querias dizer "...Se bem  que este ano a Primavera ainda não largou o Verão..."
> Se bem me lembro este ano praticamente não houve inverno...



Pois, o Inverno veio antecipadamente este ano em Outubro e Novembro e depois quando era tempo dele, nada.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jul 2007 às 12:01)

O GFS ainda colocou mais chuva para o Norte...para Bragança 8,3mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2007 às 12:17)

Chuva:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jul 2007 às 12:26)

mirones disse:


> Até se costuma dizer: "Primeiro de Agosto, 1º de Inverno!"  Se bem que este ano o Inverno ainda não largou o Verão



1º de Agosto de 2003: *45,7 ºC* !
Foi a excepção a esse ditado...eheh

De qualquer forma, parece que a partir de dia 26 a temperatura deverá subir progressivamente, compensando estes dias com temperaturas abaixo da média.
Podemos ter ainda alguns dias de calor intenso.


----------



## Nuno (22 Jul 2007 às 14:40)

Mas anda tudo doido ainda niguem viu o calor que ai vem !' Mas qual chuva qual frio rapazes ! Temos que ver apenas a realidade ñ fazer dela o que bem queremos so porque gostamos de chuva ou de frio estamos no verão é altura do calor apareçer ñ vamos fazer disso um bixo, que venha ele e vem em força eu tenho pena dos espanhois secalhar ate de nos ñ sei se alguem ja viu os modelos apartir do dia 25 de julho ate 4 de agosto ! Enfim pareçe que anda tudo doido ! Vou deixar aqui alumas imagens !


http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1322.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1562.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1802.png



Não sei se estão a ver bem a desgraça que pode ser se isto se vier a confirmar ! As temperaturas podem andar a volta dos 50ºC no interior de espanha ja viram bem que eles tem a iso + 30 e ate a + 32  Brutal espero que não venha mais para a oeste porque assim ja vamos sentir bem na pele quanto mais com essas isos   Mas tambem agora nesta saida vao tirar um pouco de calor ! Eu ja tinha referindo anteriormente neste topico para os dias de calor apartir de dia 25 e a 1 º semana de agosto vamos ver


----------



## Rogério Martins (22 Jul 2007 às 15:09)

vaga disse:


> Mas anda tudo doido ainda niguem viu o calor que ai vem !' Mas qual chuva qual frio rapazes ! Temos que ver apenas a realidade ñ fazer dela o que bem queremos so porque gostamos de chuva ou de frio estamos no verão é altura do calor apareçer ñ vamos fazer disso um bixo, que venha ele e vem em força eu tenho pena dos espanhois secalhar ate de nos ñ sei se alguem ja viu os modelos apartir do dia 25 de julho ate 4 de agosto ! Enfim pareçe que anda tudo doido ! Vou deixar aqui alumas imagens !
> 
> 
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1322.png
> ...




Agora ao ter reparado o teu topico....tambem tenho estado a observar isso mas uma pergunta...as temperaturas aqui em Portugal, por exemplo em Lisboa, achas que ira rondar os 40ªC...ou nem por isso?
Por aqui sigo com ceu pouco nublado....vento oeste/noroeste e a temperatura, essa encontra-se nos 25ºC segundo fonte do I.M. Hasta


----------



## Nuno (22 Jul 2007 às 15:15)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Agora ao ter reparado o teu topico....tambem tenho estado a observar isso mas uma pergunta...as temperaturas aqui em Portugal, por exemplo em Lisboa, achas que ira rondar os 40ªC...ou nem por isso?
> Por aqui sigo com ceu pouco nublado....vento oeste/noroeste e a temperatura, essa encontra-se nos 25ºC segundo fonte do I.M. Hasta



Ola amigo Rogerio  Não penso que ñ ! Mas é provavel, enquanto no interior pode ultrapassar os 40


----------



## Rogério Martins (22 Jul 2007 às 15:23)

vaga disse:


> Ola amigo Rogerio  Não penso que ñ ! Mas é provavel, enquanto no interior pode ultrapassar os 40




Poi, eu logo vi! ja vi que na minha santa terrinha ( Reguengos de Monsaraz ) la o pessoal vai levar com a caloreira toda!, tambem ja devem estar achar  estranho de la inda nao terem tido tanto calor
Olha eu ca aposto no seguinte .... no interior ok vai estar bastante calor, mas penso que nas zonas do litoral, principalmente centro e sul e provavel que as temperaturas andem pela casa dos 36ªC a 38ºC...será?
que venha ele ja que esta gente so pensa em chuva...
Hasta e obrigado!


----------



## Nuno (22 Jul 2007 às 15:29)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Poi, eu logo vi! ja vi que na minha santa terrinha ( Reguengos de Monsaraz ) la o pessoal vai levar com a caloreira toda!, tambem ja devem estar achar  estranho de la inda nao terem tido tanto calor
> Olha eu ca aposto no seguinte .... no interior ok vai estar bastante calor, mas penso que nas zonas do litoral, principalmente centro e sul e provavel que as temperaturas andem pela casa dos 36ªC a 38ºC...será?
> que venha ele ja que esta gente so pensa em chuva...
> Hasta e obrigado!



Mas se a iso + 25 passar de lisboa pra cima tens 40ºC ! As temperaturas no litoral durante esses dias sim andaram por volta dessas temperaturas mas atençao aquele calor pode vir mais para oeste ai ja aconteceria outras coisas   Podes crer o tempo da chuva do frio da neve virá  I em força   Agr vamos ter calor espero ñ tanto como se adevinha !


----------



## Rogério Martins (22 Jul 2007 às 15:36)

vaga disse:


> Mas se a iso + 25 passar de lisboa pra cima tens 40ºC ! As temperaturas no litoral durante esses dias sim andaram por volta dessas temperaturas mas atençao aquele calor pode vir mais para oeste ai ja aconteceria outras coisas   Podes crer o tempo da chuva do frio da neve virá  I em força   Agr vamos ter calor espero ñ tanto como se adevinha !





Oh meu amigo vaga! Este Inverno e bem provavel que até aqui em Lisboa volte a nevar...mas com mais intensidade...
Agora se esse calor se confirmar temo por uma cena....incendios isto porque os andarailhos vao andar por ai a saltitar e fazerem focos! como sempre.
Inda e provavel o calor nao seja assim tanto mas basta ser um bocadinho mais acima pa tudo se tornar num ambiente explosivo! pfff....


----------



## Nuno (22 Jul 2007 às 15:48)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Oh meu amigo vaga! Este Inverno e bem provavel que até aqui em Lisboa volte a nevar...mas com mais intensidade...
> Agora se esse calor se confirmar temo por uma cena....incendios isto porque os andarailhos vao andar por ai a saltitar e fazerem focos! como sempre.
> Inda e provavel o calor nao seja assim tanto mas basta ser um bocadinho mais acima pa tudo se tornar num ambiente explosivo! pfff....



Claro espero que sim sou maluko pela neve e pelo o frio ehehe  Espero que nevee assim com mais intensidade é bom sonhar eheh  Pois isso é que é mau  Os incendios  O calor se é ou ñ assim tanto ñ sei veremos


----------



## Rogério Martins (22 Jul 2007 às 16:00)

vaga disse:


> Claro espero que sim sou maluko pela neve e pelo o frio ehehe  Espero que nevee assim com mais intensidade é bom sonhar eheh  Pois isso é que é mau  Os incendios  O calor se é ou ñ assim tanto ñ sei veremos




Veremos no que ira dar! so nos resta esperar!


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2007 às 16:26)

vaga disse:


> Mas anda tudo doido ainda niguem viu o calor que ai vem !' Mas qual chuva qual frio rapazes ! Temos que ver apenas a realidade ñ fazer dela o que bem queremos so porque gostamos de chuva ou de frio estamos no verão é altura do calor apareçer ñ vamos fazer disso um bixo, que venha ele e vem em força eu tenho pena dos espanhois secalhar ate de nos ñ sei se alguem ja viu os modelos apartir do dia 25 de julho ate 4 de agosto ! Enfim pareçe que anda tudo doido ! Vou deixar aqui alumas imagens !
> 
> Não sei se estão a ver bem a desgraça que pode ser se isto se vier a confirmar ! As temperaturas podem andar a volta dos 50ºC no interior de espanha ja viram bem que eles tem a iso + 30 e ate a + 32  Brutal espero que não venha mais para a oeste porque assim ja vamos sentir bem na pele quanto mais com essas isos   Mas tambem agora nesta saida vao tirar um pouco de calor ! Eu ja tinha referindo anteriormente neste topico para os dias de calor apartir de dia 25 e a 1 º semana de agosto vamos ver




Realmente esse run das 06z ... 50ºC não diria mas 45ºC em grandes extensões de Espanha seria provável.

Deixa cá pôr rapidamente o boneco para recordação pois está quase a sair o run das 12z e de certeza que vai tirar calor 
Espero que não se cumpra pois vou estar nesses dias na Beira Alta onde o calor de Verão moi um bocado e aqui o "je" não tem o organismo preparado para o calor, a minha estação biocorporal está trocadinha e pensa que estamos algures no final de Abril


----------



## Nuno (22 Jul 2007 às 16:33)

Vince disse:


> Realmente esse run das 06z ... 50ºC não diria mas 45ºC em grandes extensões de Espanha seria provável.
> 
> Deixa cá pôr rapidamente o boneco para recordação pois está quase a sair o run das 12z e de certeza que vai tirar calor




Ola  Ñ dirias 50ºC com a iso + 30 ? E ate + 32 ? Acho que 50ºC em algumas zonas de espanha ! Era brutal o recorde de sevilha se ñ me engano é de 50,7 ºC. Mas yah deve tirar muito calor agr na run das 12 .


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2007 às 16:57)

Mas esse valor de 50ºC de Sevilha já é do séc. XIX e foi registado em condições duvidosas.


----------



## Nuno (22 Jul 2007 às 17:01)

Dan disse:


> Mas esse valor de 50ºC de Sevilha já é do séc. XIX e foi registado em condições duvidosas.



Sim eu acerdito pois so me basei nos dados ! Pois n tive la pra saber


----------



## RMira (22 Jul 2007 às 21:18)

Muito sinceramente e para bem de todos espero e acredito que a onda de calor não entrará pela 1ª semana de Agosto a dentro. Penso que nas próximas runs se verá já um retirar de calor para o inicio de Agosto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2007 às 21:27)

Meteograma para Chaves! 20.3mm! Bem bom!


----------



## Nuno (22 Jul 2007 às 21:30)

mirones disse:


> Muito sinceramente e para bem de todos espero e acredito que a onda de calor não entrará pela 1ª semana de Agosto a dentro. Penso que nas próximas runs se verá já um retirar de calor para o inicio de Agosto.



Concordo contigo para o bem de todos era melhor ela nao entrar com tanta força ! Mas os modelos andam a tirar e a por em todas a saidas nao sei mesmo  Vamos ver agora esta run das 18 h !


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2007 às 14:08)

O GFS já espantou o calor previsto anteriormente do nosso país, e mesmo para Espanha a situação parece menos radical.
Segundo o run das 6z de hoje, as temperaturas vão subir até à próxima 5ªfeira e depois até descem ligeiramente nos dias seguintes até ao final do mês, retomando nova subida suave até 5 de Agosto.

*Quinta-feira*






O calor estará confinado ao interior, em especial o interior alentejano.
Em Lisboa andará no máximo nos 28C, mas poderá andar nos 40C no Alentejo, nada a que eles não estejam mais do que habituados.
A primeira semana de Agosto parece ser idêntica. Ou seja, temos bom tempo e calor, mas nada de excessos. Para mim seria excelente se isto se cumprisse. E para quem passa férias também é o ideal.

*Meteograma de  Barrancos  vs. Lisboa:*


----------



## RMira (23 Jul 2007 às 14:29)

Parece que S. Pedro ouviu as minhas preces Vince


----------



## Rogério Martins (23 Jul 2007 às 15:20)

Vince disse:


> O GFS já espantou o calor previsto anteriormente do nosso país, e mesmo para Espanha a situação parece menos radical.
> Segundo o run das 6z de hoje, as temperaturas vão subir até à próxima 5ªfeira e depois até descem ligeiramente nos dias seguintes até ao final do mês, retomando nova subida suave até 5 de Agosto.
> 
> *Quinta-feira*
> ...



40ºC para eles nao e nada...e calor sim....mas ficavam mais espantados se fosse uns bons 44 ou ate mesmo 46ºC como ja ocorreu em Reguengos e noutra zonas
enfim ao menos as noites prometem serem frescas e assim ja posso dormir mais a vontade ...e o meu passatempo favorito


----------



## Brigantia (23 Jul 2007 às 23:29)

E pronto, aí vem o inferno...





Aí vêm as noites tropicais com temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºC, óptimas para rumar para uma esplanada virar umas bem fresquinhas... 


Aqui fica o meteorogram de Bragança....


----------



## Nuno (23 Jul 2007 às 23:46)

Brigantia disse:


> E pronto, aí vem o inferno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boas,
Inferno !? So se for para os espanhois agora para nos ñ passa de um calorzito que ja estamos mais que habituados e que só nos faz é bem e ja esta na altura ! Inferno chamaria apartir de 4 de agosto por ai fora, se virem bem eu postei aqui uma imagem de uma saida que se ñ me engano é de 5 de agosto e ja fui postada a algum tempo quer dizer que ja andar a mostrar essa tendencia ah muito tempo !


----------



## Nuno (23 Jul 2007 às 23:50)

vaga disse:


> Oh Minho porque é que ñ mostraste lg esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Foi este post que eu postei e podem ver a imagem dessa saida que  é de de 20 de julho e ja vamos para 24 mostra a mesma tendençia ñ de tanto calor mas mesmo assim de muito !


----------



## Brigantia (23 Jul 2007 às 23:51)

vaga disse:


> Boas,
> Inferno !? So se for para os espanhois agora para nos ñ passa de um calorzito que ja estamos mais que habituados e que só nos faz é bem e ja esta na altura ! Inferno chamaria apartir de 4 de agosto por ai fora, se virem bem eu postei aqui uma imagem de uma saida que se ñ me engano é de 5 de agosto e ja fui postada a algum tempo quer dizer que ja andar a mostrar essa tendencia ah muito tempo !




Claro que inferno é um exagero, mas para quem ainda não está de férias era bom que continua-se como estava....


----------



## Nuno (23 Jul 2007 às 23:52)

É esta a imagem actual foi tirada agora na run das 18 H 


http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3122.png


----------



## Nuno (23 Jul 2007 às 23:53)

Brigantia disse:


> Claro que inferno é um exagero, mas para quem ainda não está de férias era bom que continua-se como estava....



Se formos por ai depende de cada ponto de vista de cada pessoa e dos seus gostos ! E gostos ñ se discutem !


----------



## Brigantia (23 Jul 2007 às 23:55)

vaga disse:


> Se formos por ai depende de cada ponto de vista de cada pessoa e dos seus gostos ! E gostos ñ se discutem !



totalmente de acordo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jul 2007 às 23:56)

vaga disse:


> É esta a imagem actual foi tirada agora na run das 18 H
> 
> 
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3122.png



Bolas essa ainda me parece pior!
5 de Agosto é a Festa na minha aldeia lá em Trás os Montes!  Nossa Sra. das Neves! Paradoxo!


----------



## Nuno (23 Jul 2007 às 23:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bolas essa ainda me parece pior!
> 5 de Agosto é a Festa na minha aldeia lá em Trás os Montes!  Nossa Sra. das Neves! Paradoxo!



LOl entao é bom para a festa alegria ! Com tempo de chuva e frio ñ convida as pessoas muito a festas ! Penso eu


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2007 às 01:13)

vaga disse:


> É esta a imagem actual foi tirada agora na run das 18 H
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3122.png



Tá mais calor nessa saída, mas até 5 de Agosto falta muito tempo, e de qualquer forma, mesmo assim não acho que seria preocupante. Afinal é a 1ª semana de Agosto.
De qualquer forma, já no próximo fim de semana o interior espanhol terá um cenário não muito diferente desse, e até sábado vamos ver como evolui o GFS e se se mantivervamos ver como será o feedback dos espanhois.








Mas entretanto, há algo de mais interessante para seguir nos modelos para além das temperaturas. O GFS não traça esse cenário, mas o europeu está a pôr uma "DANA" a entrar pelo noroeste da peninsula na próxima semana.
É impressão minha, ou um cenário destes com calor no interior poderá ser explosivo ? Comentários ?

*ECMWF*


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (24 Jul 2007 às 06:47)

MUDAM-SE OS VENTOS , MUDAM-SE OS TEMPOS …. E É BEM CERTO !!!



jf


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2007 às 13:03)

neste site  www.lameteo.org/saison/season1.html tem a previsão até Janeiro de 2008 será credível este modelo, e um Agosto chuvoso em todo o país


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2007 às 13:33)

*DANA*

Relativamente ao assunto "DANA" o GFS deu uma grande cambalhota em 3 run's e foi de encontro ao modelo europeu, como podem ver nestes 3 últimos run's do GFS para a mesma data/hora (segunda-feira 18z)

*Últimos 3 runs do GFS *












Mas quer um quer outro suavizaram um pouco a coisa em relação ao run do europeu de ontem. A DANA é fracota, e já não entra pelo  noroeste, passa a norte da peninsula, pelo que só o norte de Espanha talvez tenha instabilidade e trovoadas, mas os franceses é que levam a melhor fatia nos dias seguintes 

Mas pode ser que sobre alguma coisa para o norte lá para 2ªf ou 3ªf. 
Mas até lá tudo pode mudar, como se viu nestes 3 últimos runs do GFS, este cenário não parece muito consistente e se calhar evapora-se tudo ...

*Cape/LI:  2ªf/3ªf/4ªf:*














*Calor*
Para além dessa mudança do GFS nos últimos 3 run's, ele agora reforça o cenário de calor a sério já no próximo Domingo no Alentejo e Vale do Tejo a chegarem aos 40C e a zona da Amareleja a andar nos 42C e a zona de Sevilha nos 44C...

O cenário previsto para Domingo à tarde é mais ou menos este:





Nota: Temperaturas baseadas no penúltimo run, das 00z


----------



## ACalado (24 Jul 2007 às 13:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> neste site  www.lameteo.org/saison/season1.html tem a previsão até Janeiro de 2008 será credível este modelo, e um Agosto chuvoso em todo o país



é um site interessante mas penso que o mês de Agosto esta correcto pois quanto a mim a 1semana será quente mas depois disso as temperaturas tendem a descer havendo instabilidade portanto deverá ser um Agosto "molhado".quanto ao janeiro espero que nao seja como previsto pois espero um inverno memorável 

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/seasonal/regional/nao/index.html


----------



## ACalado (24 Jul 2007 às 13:59)

Vince disse:


> *DANA*
> 
> Relativamente ao assunto "DANA" o GFS deu uma grande cambalhota em 3 run's e foi de encontro ao modelo europeu, como podem ver nestes 3 últimos run's do GFS para a mesma data/hora (segunda-feira 18z)
> 
> ...



deixo aqui o brack para o mesmo dia não deixa de ser interessante a posição do AA e a aproximação de mais uma superfície frontal proveniente de um  núcleo de baixas pressões mais uma vez situado a oeste das ilhas britânicas


----------



## Minho (24 Jul 2007 às 14:26)

spiritmind disse:


> deixo aqui o brack para o mesmo dia não deixa de ser interessante a posição do AA e a aproximação de mais uma superfície frontal proveniente de um  núcleo de baixas pressões mais uma vez situado a oeste das ilhas britânicas



Olá spiritmind! É bom ver-te de novo mais activo aqui pelo fórum 



Sobre a DANA ou cá para nós no MeteoPTguês DISA, o único que está a impedir desenvolvimentos mais explosivos é o facto da "vaguada"  não chegar a ser cortada por completo como é visível nos mapas de 300hPa... se por algum motivo o Jet se intensificar acho que aí a DANA corre o risco de ficar verdadeiramente isolada e aí seguimos para a próxima fase


----------



## Rogério Martins (24 Jul 2007 às 14:34)

Vince disse:


> *DANA*
> 
> Relativamente ao assunto "DANA" o GFS deu uma grande cambalhota em 3 run's e foi de encontro ao modelo europeu, como podem ver nestes 3 últimos run's do GFS para a mesma data/hora (segunda-feira 18z)
> 
> ...




E impressao minha ou Lisboa, no Domingo rondará os 34ºC a 36ºC?
La em reguengos e que vai aquecer...tauu bom


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2007 às 17:35)

Minho disse:


> Sobre a DANA ou cá para nós no MeteoPTguês DISA, o único que está a impedir desenvolvimentos mais explosivos é o facto da "vaguada"  não chegar a ser cortada por completo como é visível nos mapas de 300hPa...



Pois tens razão. E de qualquer forma, esfumou-se completamente no último run ... puff 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn17415.png

Resta-nos o calor cá em baixo.


----------



## Rogério Martins (24 Jul 2007 às 18:03)

Vince disse:


> Pois tens razão. E de qualquer forma, esfumou-se completamente no último run ... puff
> 
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn17415.png
> 
> Resta-nos o calor cá em baixo.



Entao isto que dizer que vamos ter ai mto calor, mesmo o litoral nao se escapa, nomeadamente centro e sul?
Trovoadas nem velas pfff


----------



## ACalado (24 Jul 2007 às 18:16)

acho que uns dias de calor ja niguem nos tira, o meteograma da amareleja não engana


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2007 às 18:20)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Entao isto que dizer que vamos ter ai mto calor, mesmo o litoral nao se escapa, nomeadamente centro e sul?
> Trovoadas nem velas pfff



Sabe-se lá hehehe. Segundo aquela imagem colocada mais em cima, o litoral e o norte estariam bem, mete uns 33/34C no máximo em Lisboa por exemplo.

Mas o GFS está muito instável, ontem punha calor para a 1ª semana de Agosto, esta noite tirou e meteu apenas no Domingo para baixar um pouco nos dias seguintes; mete uma depressão em altura no NW da Peninsula em 2 runs e tira-a no seguinte.

Isto assim o melhor é esperar para ver. O nosso AA anda a dar cabo da cabeça ao GFS


----------



## Rogério Martins (24 Jul 2007 às 18:21)

Vince disse:


> Sabe-se lá hehehe. Segundo aquela imagem colocada mais em cima, o litoral e o norte estariam bem, mete uns 33/34C no máximo em Lisboa por exemplo.
> 
> Mas o GFS está muito instável, ontem punha calor para a 1ª semana de Agosto, esta noite tirou e meteu apenas no Domingo para baixar um pouco nos dias seguintes; mete uma depressão em altura no NW da Peninsula em 2 runs e tira-a no seguinte.
> 
> Isto assim o melhor é esperar para ver




Pois la isso tens razao.....logo se ve no que vai dar!!! mas plo menos ja sei que vou apanhar calorzinho la em Reguengos quando passar la uns dias.ehehe


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2007 às 19:13)

já repararam no cape das 12 para o dia 3 de Agosto a entrar no sotavento algarvio e percorrer a parte interior do país até ao norte, senão fugir parece que vai haver animação nos primeiros dias de Agosto







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2007 às 21:01)

Vince disse:


> Pois tens razão. E de qualquer forma, esfumou-se completamente no último run ... puff
> Resta-nos o calor cá em baixo.



Ignorem este meu comentário. A DANA ainda lá está bem visivel, mas já não às 18h de 2ªf onde estava a ver, mas pelo menos fica algum ar frio da vaguada, aka, cavado ou vale depressionário.





http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/avnpanel1.gif



algarvio1980 disse:


> já repararam no cape das 12 para o dia 3 de Agosto a entrar no sotavento algarvio e percorrer a parte interior do país até ao norte, senão fugir parece que vai haver animação nos primeiros dias de Agosto



Interessante. Tal como o frame seguinte:






E o seguinte em França







Mas a 240h isto é tudo vaporware...


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2007 às 01:12)

Bem, isto vai para aqui um cenário para 2 e 3 de Agosto que vale a pena guardar no forum antes que o GFS mude de ideias pois ainda faltam 200 horas e até lá a este ritmo sabe-se lá onde vai parar, o mais certo é em nada, ou seja, acabamos mas é com o AA em cima 

















Como se não bastasse este cenário irreal, mal acaba uma entrava logo outra no dia 6, desta vez pelo noroeste:


----------



## Rogério Martins (25 Jul 2007 às 11:30)

Vince disse:


> Bem, isto vai para aqui um cenário para 2 e 3 de Agosto que vale a pena guardar no forum antes que o GFS mude de ideias pois ainda faltam 200 horas e até lá a este ritmo sabe-se lá onde vai parar, o mais certo é em nada, ou seja, acabamos mas é com o AA em cima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas Vince!
Ora bem, olhando aqui para o teu topico parece que ate la as coisas se manterem teremos uma bela "sopa"...calor te prometido e ainda por cima da-se uma aproximação de um sistema depressionario nesses dias e bem provavel que haja condiçoes para ocorrencia de trovoadas (tipicas de Verao)...so espero que isso de nalguma coisa.....farto desta monotonia de tempo!
Hasta!


----------



## RMira (25 Jul 2007 às 11:48)

mirones disse:


> Citando Gerofil: "01/08/2003 Tem mín - 27,5 ºC Tem máx - 43,5 ºC
> (Neste dia 1 de Agosto começou a chover a dado momento da tarde,
> o que fez a temperatura baixar dos 43,5 ºC para os 25,5 ºC em trinta minutos)"
> 
> ...



Parece que a saida das 06z a coloca sobre Portugal. Ainda assim a previsão de precipitação é pequena.




Shot at 2007-07-25

Quanto ao CAPE:




Shot at 2007-07-25

Vamos ver no que dá.
Pelo menos mais fresquinho durante umas horinhas


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2007 às 12:32)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Boas Vince!
> Ora bem, olhando aqui para o teu topico parece que ate la as coisas se manterem teremos uma bela "sopa"...calor te prometido e ainda por cima da-se uma aproximação de um sistema depressionario nesses dias e bem provavel que haja condiçoes para ocorrencia de trovoadas (tipicas de Verao)...so espero que isso de nalguma coisa.....farto desta monotonia de tempo!
> Hasta!



A ultima saída confirmou a primeira do dia 1 de Agosto mas a 2ª adiou-a dois dias, lá para 7 de Agosto e também fracota. A primeira também é menos instável que anteriormente, a avaliar por aquilo que o Minho ontem explicou sobre a imagem dos 300hPa e do Jet.
No último frame das 384 horas, 10de Agosto mete já mais outra a caminho. Ou seja, há aqui um padrão interesante em que o GFS insist, pelo que se tudo se mantiver teremos certamente algumas trovoadas ao longo da toda a 1ª e mesmo 2ª semana de Agosto, mas provavelmente dispersas e não muito potentes.

Vamos aguardar ...

*
1 de Agosto*





*
7 de Agosto*






*10 de Agosto*







*CALOR*

Sábado e Domingo (baseado no run das 00z)


----------



## ACalado (25 Jul 2007 às 15:11)

Vince disse:


> A ultima saída confirmou a primeira do dia 1 de Agosto mas a 2ª adiou-a dois dias, lá para 7 de Agosto e também fracota. A primeira também é menos instável que anteriormente, a avaliar por aquilo que o Minho ontem explicou sobre a imagem dos 300hPa e do Jet.
> No último frame das 384 horas, 10de Agosto mete já mais outra a caminho. Ou seja, há aqui um padrão interesante em que o GFS insist, pelo que se tudo se mantiver teremos certamente algumas trovoadas ao longo da toda a 1ª e mesmo 2ª semana de Agosto, mas provavelmente dispersas e não muito potentes.
> 
> Vamos aguardar ...
> ...



boas amigos eu penso que estes centros baixas pressões que aparecem no gfs    não são reais pois na altura quando tive aulas com o meteorologista Costa Alves ele disse que no verão devido as características da península os gfs põem consecutivamente baixas pressões sobre nós mas esses centros são de origem térmica. mas vou tentar pesquisar mais concretamente o que digo pois já não me lembro muito bem o que ele disse pois já foi a um tempinho  reparem que em 29 julho temos o T em cima de nós e a precipitação é nula


----------



## RMira (25 Jul 2007 às 16:22)

Tá a começar a sair a das 12Z. Vamos ver e aguardar o desenvolvimento da situação.


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2007 às 16:54)

spiritmind disse:


> boas amigos eu penso que estes centros baixas pressões que aparecem no gfs    não são reais pois na altura quando tive aulas com o meteorologista Costa Alves ele disse que no verão devido as características da península os gfs põem consecutivamente baixas pressões sobre nós mas esses centros são de origem térmica. mas vou tentar pesquisar mais concretamente o que digo pois já não me lembro muito bem o que ele disse pois já foi a um tempinho  reparem que em 29 julho temos o T em cima de nós e a precipitação é nula



Oi spiritmind. Agradecia que fosses checkar então essa informação pois tenho tido realmente muitas duvidas sobre o assunto do qual pouco percebo, ainda ontem tive que pedir ajuda ao Minho para me explicar umas coisas.

De qualquer forma, acho que aquilo que disseste não é muito contraditório em relacção ao que eu penso sobre o assunto. Talvez seja apenas um problema de terminologia, se não for então é boa ideia corrigirem-me o engano, é para isso que o Forum é bom.

A ideia que eu tenho é que elas não são de facto depressões no sentido clássico, à superficie, são baixas baixas pressões em altura e precisamente de origem térmica. 
E elas distinguem-se bem no mapa 500 hPa e no do Jet aos 300 hpa. 
Quando estão a formar-se vêm-se muito bem na imagem de vapor de água. No IR e Visivel no inicio são quase imperceptiveis, mas mais em baixo estão algumas imagens que ajudam a perceber no satélite alguns sinais das diversas fases.

*No mapa do 300 hPa:*
Elas nascem devido ao efeito do Jet, que começa a criar uma área de vorticidade positiva.






*No mapa do 500 hPa:*
Essa vorticidade da imagem anterior leva a que o ar suba e arrefeça, baixando também a pressão, em relacção ao ar envolvente. E isto apenas nos niveis altos, sem qualquer feflexo na superficie.
A "figura" tipica é a do Omega invertido. Que neste caso em questão do dia 1 de Agsto é um Omega muito alargado e disperso. Quanto mais proximas estiverem as iso's e maior for o gradiente, mais poderosa e explosiva é a baixa. O que não é o caso desta.






É o que em inglês se chama Upper level low. Que tem várias fases, sendo o mais conhecido o cut-off low, que é o que normalmente os espanhois chamam de DANA ou nós por vezes de Gota Fria, mas esse assunto já foi discutido noutro tópico e é um pouco confuso. No caso destas baixas em altura de que estamos a falar para os próximos dias, elas são é muito fracas e não chegam a esta fase de estarem isoladas, como o Minho ontem explicou.


*As várias fases:*

*Upper level trough stage: *
É a fase  inicial em que está ligada à "vaguada" como dizem os espanhois, trough os ingleses ou vale depressionário/cavado em português (já uma vez surgiu essa dúvida aqui no forum, pois o termo português não é muito utilizado ao contrário do que lá fora, que estão sempre a falar no assunto)







*
Tear-off stage: *
A fase da lágrima ou gota, em que a baixa se torna mais pronunciada/vincada em relacção ao cavado.







*Cut-off stage: *
A fase em que está completamente isolada e se torna muito forte, que é aquilo que os espanhois chamam de DANA e que aparentemente cá se chama se calhar não muito bem de Gota fria (como foi discutido no tópico da DANA)







*Dissipação: *
A fase de dissipação, em que habitualmente é absorvida pelo cavado/vale depressionário.






Quanto ao GFS. 
O GFS se as põe lá é porque são bem reais. Podem é ser fracas ou inofensivas e nunca passarem da primeira fase, mas de qualquer forma são sempre um evento para seguir com atenção pois são um pouco imprevisiveis, e mesmo fracas ajudam a que surga uma ou outra trovoada, pois o ar mais frio nos niveis altos favorece fortemente as correntes ascendentes/convecção. Claro que isso depois depende do gradiente térmico específico em determinado local. Esta baixa do dia 1 a entrar pelo NW do país tem determinado efeito, se entrasse pelo sul o seu efeito era muito mais poderoso porque no sul está muito mais calor acumulado nesses dias do que no NW.

Quanto à precipitação, ela normalmente ocorre nas bandas laterais/frontais, em especial na NW, mas às vezes tb centro se este tiver nuvens convectivas/CB's. E claro, pode ocorrer nas zonas onde se formarem células convectivas e respectiva trovoada, mesmo que já bastante afastadas do centro.






E se vires bem, o GFS está a pôr precipitação precisamente naquilo que provavelmente serão as bandas frontais quando as puderemos ver no satélite. É pouca, porque é fraca, mas a precipitação está lá. 







Se afinal não for nada disto e eu estiver enganado, agradeço que me esclarecam.


----------



## Minho (25 Jul 2007 às 19:07)

Olá!

No caso dos mapas que o Vince colocou é efectivamente uma DANA em formação e não uma depressão térmica. Pela simples razão de que a depressão está reflectida nas camadas altas da atmosfera como é possível ver nos ventos a 300hPa e na espessura a 500hPa. Caso fosse de origem térmica não tinha absolutamente repercussão para cima dos 850hPa.
Tal como o Vince escreveu, a virulência da DANA está dependente do corte total do Jet e é o que parece acontecer entre quarta para quinta-feira....


*Tear-off stage*







*Cut-off stage*










No entanto, temos efectivamente a formação de uma *baixa térmica na terça-feira* devido ao intenso calor (>25ºC a 850hPa)

*Mapa 500hPa/superfícies*







*Mapa Temp. a 850hPa*


----------



## ACalado (26 Jul 2007 às 02:15)

ora cá esta uma boa explicação do minho pelos vistos ambos tínhamos razão é para estas coisas que o fórum serve pois assim estamos sempre a aprender


----------



## Rogério Martins (26 Jul 2007 às 09:39)

Bem plo que vi nos modelos.....tiraram mais algum calor....Lisboa chegar aos 40ºC ja nao chega....opahhhhh
Mas assim numa geral e provavel que atinga os 36ºC/37ºC a volta disso..
No interior e que estao lixados!


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2007 às 09:55)

Obrigado Minho pelas explicações. Esse 2º diagrama do Jet nem tinha reparado nele, era mesmo um cut-off como vem nos livros.

Infelizmente, não vamos poder seguir esta interessante discussão na prática.
Mais um run, mais uma suavização das coisas pelo menos para nós, com ela a passar mais a norte e a ser absorvida rapidamente. O GFS estava nisto sozinho e agora parece que começa a aproximar-se dos outros modelos.

Diferenças entre os 2 modelos:

*ECMWF / Dia 31/1/2 00z (run 00z) *












*GFS / Dia 31/1/2 00z  (run 00z) *














*
Spaghetti do GFS 500hPa  / 1 de Agosto 00z  (run 00z)*







*MADEIRA*

Estava aqui muito preocupado com o nosso amigo Rog na Madeira, pois tem uma sopa cor de rosa de quase 30°C aos 850hpa dentro de dias, mas aquilo na Madeira é outro mundo  A temperatura aos 2m nem pestaneja ...








*NOTA IMPORTANTE:* Quando fizerem citações no Forum não incluam/repitam as imagens nas citações, pois isso torna a leitura muito confusa especialmente em tópicos com muitas imagens como é este das previsões. A mesma coisa com o texto, citem apenas as partes relevantes se o texto citado por acaso for longo.
Está a ser preparado um conjunto e regras e boas práticas como esta para o Forum que será publicado quando estiver pronto.


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2007 às 13:03)

A última saída das 6z confirma o dito no post anterior, o GFS já se reencontrou com os outros modelos e o seu próprio ensemble. Portanto assunto DANA já sem grande interesse. 

Agora é seguir o calor. Obviamente com a situação assim tão diferente no NW, o norte vai finalmente ver algum calor digno desse nome, principalmente no próximo Domingo.


*Sábado e Domingo*









(baseados na saída das 00z)


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2007 às 19:10)

_"No se esperan cambios destacables en la situación meteorológica. Se mantiene el predominio de la estabilidad con la definitiva entrada de las altas presiones desde el anticiclón de las Azores hasta la Península que entre hoy y mañana se extenderán en forma de cuña anticiclónica hacia el Oeste del continente europeo. No obstante, sobre el interior peninsular seguirán formándose bajas presiones relativas debido al fuerte calentamiento solar. En niveles altos de la troposfera se mantienen o refuerzan ligeramente las condiciones de estabilidad. Con esta situación se esperan condiciones propias de la época estival con cielos despejados y formación de brisas en las zonas costeras sobre todo del Mediterráneo. Durante los próximos días se irán reforzando progresivamente tanto las altas presiones en superficie, que se irán extendiendo en forma de cuña anticiclónica hasta Europa y el Mediterráneo occidentales, como la estabilidad en altura con la entrada de una masa de aire cálido y seco por el Sur de la Península procedente del Norte de África que favorecerá un progresivo ascenso de las temperaturas. En consecuencia, es previsible que durante los próximos días las temperaturas vayan en progresivo ascenso dándose una situación de fuerte calor en prácticamente toda la Península propia de la época estival. Esta situación estable y calurosa se mantendrá al menos hasta inicios de la próxima semana, no siendo hasta el Martes cuando podría iniciarse un descenso en las temperaturas con la llegada de aire más fresco en niveles altos al acercarse una vaguada relativamente fría al Noroeste peninsular."_

CEAMET


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2007 às 13:45)

_Meteograma para Moscavide:_







Para verem em grandes dimensões cliquem http://bp0.blogger.com/_IQ1kfdoCwWs/RqnnX4oG-bI/AAAAAAAAAAs/Mw6gBuT-DME/s1600/moscavide.png !  ;D


----------



## ACalado (28 Jul 2007 às 20:50)

ainda falta muito tempo o mais certo era retirarem isto já na próxima saída mas isto era um pesadelo


----------



## TigoStreets (28 Jul 2007 às 23:27)

Fogo! Se às 2 da manhã...todo o país com 28ºC...então às 2 da tarde...


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2007 às 09:17)

Máximas para hoje segundo o GFS:


----------



## Rogério Martins (29 Jul 2007 às 10:09)

E vai aquecer ainda mais Vince
Queria tirar um duvida contigo...inda pouco observei esta nebulosidade aqui na minha zona...ah pouco estavam a ter um desenvolvimento po estranho mas depois ficaram assim como podes verificar na foto....sera que é devido ao calor ou entao e algo mais 
Hasta!


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2007 às 10:17)

Rogério Martins disse:


> E vai aquecer ainda mais Vince
> Queria tirar um duvida contigo...inda pouco observei esta nebulosidade aqui na minha zona...ah pouco estavam a ter um desenvolvimento po estranho mas depois ficaram assim como podes verificar na foto....sera que é devido ao calor ou entao e algo mais
> Hasta!



Oi Rogério, coincidência engraçada, fui tomar café há meia hora atrás e ao regressar também fiquei muito admirado com essa nebulosidade que apareceu do nada. À primeira vista pareceu-me que cheirava a trovoada, mas não fazia muito sentido, só nos Açores é que há algumas condições para tal, e fui ver o loop e vi que a nuvem solitária já veio de muito longe. A N dos Açores temos também a ULL/DANA em pleno processo de cutoff.

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=12&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos

*EDIT:*

Explicação técnica do Satrep das 00:00z, a nuvem em questão é um remanescente do que está assinalado como SC Sheets (Stratocumulus)






*SC Sheets *
NE-ly flow on S flank of Atlantic ridge

*CF*
Stationairy coldfront on E flank of cutoff process

*SC SHEETS*
N-ly flow between cutoff low and ridge of high pressure

*DEF BANDS*
Col area to E of low cutting off(diffluent blocking

*WAVE*
In sfc trough, VA 300 hPa max area approaching baroclinic zone fm NE, appearent cld structure N of main jet cld band.


----------



## Rogério Martins (29 Jul 2007 às 10:21)

Vince disse:


> Oi Rogério, coincidência engraçada, fui tomar café há meia hora atrás e ao regressar também fiquei muito admirado com essa nebulosidade que apareceu do nada. À primeira vista pareceu-me que cheirava a trovoada, mas não fazia muito sentido, só nos Açores é que há algumas condições para tal, e fui ver o loop e vi que a nuvem solitária já veio de muito longe. Mas que é estranho ter aguentado a este calor lá isso é.
> 
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=12&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



Ja vi que sim ....coitada....pelo menos ira dar alguns minutos de sombra mas pouca dura.... porque depois isto sobe em flecha, e que inda por cima o vento nao esta de nordeste mas sim de Leste!...nao vem ai coisa boa 
Hasta e obrigado!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jul 2007 às 11:47)

Vince disse:


> Máximas para hoje segundo o GFS:




Grande contraste N/S...
Pensei que a terra quente transmontana não ficasse muito atrás do Alentejo!
Amanha já deverá descer uma "mica" as temperaturas! Ainda bem! É dia de trabalho!


----------



## Rogério Martins (29 Jul 2007 às 11:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Grande contraste N/S...
> Pensei que a terra quente transmontana não ficasse muito atrás do Alentejo!
> Amanha já deverá descer uma "mica" as temperaturas! Ainda bem! É dia de trabalho!



Descer?...garanto-te que nao descem....lisboa pode mto bem colocarem-na nos 40ºC para amanha...Saantarem Evora e Beja 43ºC...sim senhor 

Se por acaso isto nao s concrectizar naquilo que eu digo,despeçam-me
hasta!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jul 2007 às 11:57)

Meteograma para Chaves! A secura continuará!


----------



## mocha (29 Jul 2007 às 12:11)

Rogério Martins disse:


> E vai aquecer ainda mais Vince
> Queria tirar um duvida contigo...inda pouco observei esta nebulosidade aqui na minha zona...ah pouco estavam a ter um desenvolvimento po estranho mas depois ficaram assim como podes verificar na foto....sera que é devido ao calor ou entao e algo mais
> Hasta!



ja fomos 3 pelos vistos a pensar na mesma coisa


----------



## Rogério Martins (29 Jul 2007 às 12:20)

mocha disse:


> ja fomos 3 pelos vistos a pensar na mesma coisa




E verdade mas nada de grave...agora mal o sol veio a temperatura sobe a pique!!e para alem do mais vem com vento de Leste nao de nordeste como diziam!Enfim tou pa ver logo.
Ah colega, finalmente os incedios foi ai pla tua zona...Setubal ne?


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 11:03)

A entrada de ar frio em altitude pelo NW está garantida a partir desta noite.
Pena que aquela DANA esteja pujante apenas no Oceano a NW da Peninsula.
Bem, pelo menos para nós mete travão no calor por uns dias o que já não é nada mau.

Mas pode ser que ainda haja alguma ou outra trovoada já que a "vaguada" vem quase até Lisboa, mas deverão ser apenas os espanhois a ter essa sorte a avaliar pelo CAPE/LI. 
O choque térmico deve originar umas células brutais no NE de Espanha. Em Portugal, a norte não está muito calor, e a sul onde está o calor não chega lá o frio de forma consistente.

GFS 500hPa Geopot. Spaghetti Dias 31/1/2  00z

*Dia 31*






*Dia 1*









*Dia 2*










*Para o dia 4*
Para o dia 4 de Agosto o último run do GFS está a ensaiar um cenário de alongar a "vaguada" no sentido NE/SW 
com frio aos 500 hPa (-10C)  bem sobre o Sul do país e com muito calor aos 850 hPa, talvez na ordem dos 26/27C, e aí sim poderiam ocorrer umas valentes trovoadas.
Mas sou descrente neste cenário...


----------



## RMira (30 Jul 2007 às 12:00)

Parece que depois de 3 dias de tempo ameno o calor virá em força  outra vez! Espero sinceramente que nas próximas saidas retire calor para aquele dia (44ºC) em Lisboa 




Shot at 2007-07-30


----------



## RMira (30 Jul 2007 às 12:43)

Quanto à possibilidade que o Vince falou, vamos esperar mas também não acredito muito.


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 14:03)

mirones disse:


> Quanto à possibilidade que o Vince falou, vamos esperar mas também não acredito muito.



As 2 coisas neste caso estão intimamente relacionadas, o calor e a trovoada. Eu acho que o GFS vai retirar aquele calor aos 850hPa. Se retirar não teremos tanto calor como esse meteograma mostra. Se não retirar, e mantiver os -10 ou menos aos 500hPa vamos ter trovoadas no interior sul quase de certeza.

Meteograma algures no Alentejo,







Temos assim um bom gradiente térmico, humidade interessante, LI negativo e o CAPE com niveis não sendo nada de fabulásticos devem ser suficientes para uma ou outra célula no Alentejo pelo menos.


----------



## RMira (30 Jul 2007 às 14:12)

Vince, eu não acredito também que mantenha a temperatura a 850 nem a -10 a 500. Mas acredito que a partir de dia 6 iremos ter surpresas.

Agora por surpresas, tive tamanha nostalgia agora e decidi passar pelo seguimento de Janeiro de 2007 e 2006 com a neve a cotas baixas! Que nostalgia, que bonito e ainda falat tanto tempo para lá chegarmos em 2008


----------



## Nuno (30 Jul 2007 às 14:37)

Os modelos vao por mais calor ! Não vao retirar ! Daqui a 2 dias virão isso !


----------



## squidward (30 Jul 2007 às 15:01)

pessoal, qual e a possibilidade de haver uma trovoada aqui no cartaxo, nos proximos dias?? ja tenho saudades de uma trovoadazita, no qual a ultima ja foi no dia 24 de Maio.


----------



## mocha (30 Jul 2007 às 15:04)

, não estamos todos???


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 15:17)

vaga disse:


> Os modelos vao por mais calor ! Não vao retirar ! Daqui a 2 dias virão isso !



Pois és capaz de ter razão. Estive agora a olhar para os spaguettis de médio prazo e o cenário não é lá muito animador... oxalá que não se confirme essa onda de calor.


----------



## Nuno (30 Jul 2007 às 15:34)

Vince disse:


> Pois és capaz de ter razão. Estive agora a olhar para os spaguettis de médio prazo e o cenário não é lá muito animador... oxalá que não se confirme essa onda de calor.



Partilho da mesma opinião que tu amigo Vince ! Já agora podiasme indicar isso dos sapguettis a medio prazo ? Obrigado !


----------



## RMira (30 Jul 2007 às 15:57)

Da mesma forma como referi que não acreditava que este calor entrasse no inicio de Agosto também penso que vamos ter de 6 a 8 algum alivio em termos de temperatura, apesar de pensar que o pior está entre 4 e 5 de Agosto que vão ser muito quentes. A ver vamos.


----------



## mocha (30 Jul 2007 às 16:03)

fogo, fui agora a rua por umas cartas no correio, ia morrendo, ta um vento quente, k bafo


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 16:08)

vaga disse:


> Partilho da mesma opinião que tu amigo Vince ! Já agora podiasme indicar isso dos sapguettis a medio prazo ? Obrigado !



Ensemble/Spaghetti/Mittel (Média)/ do GFS:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsenseur.html

Este é o Spaghetti dos *850hPa*, as linhas do fundo representam os *15ºC* dos membros do Ensemble às *7 da manhã (6z)*. 







E nos dias seguintes o cenário é o mesmo, bastante unanimidade.


----------



## Nuno (30 Jul 2007 às 16:09)

Vince disse:


> Ensemble/Spaghetti/Mittel (Média)/ do GFS:
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsenseur.html
> 
> Este é o Spaghetti dos *850hPa*, as linhas do fundo representam os *15ºC* dos membros do Ensemble às *7 da manhã (6z)*.
> ...



Obrigadoo


----------



## mocha (30 Jul 2007 às 16:19)

mocha disse:


> fogo, fui agora a rua por umas cartas no correio, ia morrendo, ta um vento quente, k bafo




sorry wrong topic


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 18:37)

O GFS continua com as suas experiências para sábado.

Era bom era...






O run das 12z tirou-nos algum calor aos 850 e deixou-nos mais instabilidade para Sábado em quase todo o país, e que no norte duraria até 2ª feira. 

Vamos lá a ver é o run das 00z que esse parece que é o que interessa.
Para já empurrou o calor para os espanhois e deixou-nos as trovoadas 

Não percebo bem porquê, não sei se é uma min-DANA a formar-se ao largo de Lisboa, parece, ou apenas é o ar frio em altitude que agora está mais isolado/concentrado. A ver se o Minho aparece aqui logo para descodificar esta mudança na instabilidade.
Se isto se confirmasse seria mais uma pequena benção dos céus pois manteria as temperaturas dentro do tolerável mais uns dias, ao contrários dos espanhois que vão passar um mau bocado.

O Europeu não tem isto assim para sábado ao largo de Lisboa, mas tem qualquer coisita fraca a partir de domingo mais a SW do continente, a nascer na Madeira.

*500Hpa Run 6z vs Run 12z*






  ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
850Hpa Run 6z vs Run 12z*






 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mas faltam 115 horas... até lá desaparece tudo e fica o calor


----------



## Rogério Martins (30 Jul 2007 às 20:29)

Vince disse:


> O GFS continua com as suas experiências para sábado.
> 
> Era bom era...
> 
> ...




Viiiinceee...oh vince nao te zangues comigo mas eu acho que essas trovoadas so se for em sonho amigo!
Tem calma....inda e provavel que haja alguma maravilha!
Rezemos.......
Hasta


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 22:54)

Se o último run do GFS já era dificil de acreditar, que dizer desta última saída do modelo europeu para 8 de Agosto... 

*ECMWF (Run 12z)*


----------



## RMira (31 Jul 2007 às 09:14)

É verdade, as divergências entre modelos continua:




Shot at 2007-07-31

Eu continuo a defender que vamos ter tempo mais instável e menos quente a partir de dia 6, por isso estou mais com o ECMWF desta vez. Continuo a não acreditar no CAPE para sábado, apesar de achar divertido 




Shot at 2007-07-31

Mas seja como for preparem-se, de dia 3 para 4 vai escaldar


----------



## Nuno (31 Jul 2007 às 09:15)

Shot at 2007-07-31

Acho que vão por mais calor ñ sei porque !


----------



## Nuno (31 Jul 2007 às 09:16)

mirones disse:


> É verdade, as divergências entre modelos continua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nã acerdito muito nesse cap, nem como instabilidade apartir do dia 6 ! Vamos ver


----------



## RMira (31 Jul 2007 às 09:20)

Reparem nesta imagem da saída das 12h de ontem do GFS:




Shot at 2007-07-31

E comparem com a que está no meu post anterior (saída das 0h do GFS). O GFS parece querer ir ao encontro do ECMWF.

Vaga, eu quando refiro instabilidade não quero dizer que vamos ter chuva a "potes"  mas sim mais nuvens no céu, menos calor, basicamente que vamos voltar temporariamente aos dias primaveris. Depois, bem depois na 2ª quinzena de Agosto, bummmmmmm...  Andei a ler os buzios 

Bem, seja como for, desejo um bom dia para todos!


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2007 às 11:47)

vaga disse:


> Acho que vão por mais calor ñ sei porque !



Lá estás tu a ser agoirento. Pareces o Al Gore, sempre a meter mais calor. Depois queixas-te que passas mal a noite com o calor 

O GFS para sabado não mudou muito nos últimos 2 run's (0z e 6z) em relação aos de ontem.
Começo a acreditar no cenário do GFS e até porque o europeu para sábado também está muito parecido. Ou seja, algum frio em altitude que evitará que entremos no inferno dos espanhois que parece que vão ter 30C aos 850hPa em pleno sudeste da Peninsula. E poderemos ter como bonus algumas trovoadas. Apesar deste cenário, cá em Portugal no interior do país o calor ainda será significativo. Aliás, como hoje, apesar da frescura desta manhã em muitas zonas do país, no interior e em especial no Alentejo ainda fará bastante calor, na ordem dos 38/39C nalguns locais do distrito de Beja. Embora a previsão ofcial do IM para Beja seja 37C.
*
500 hPa Sábado 12z e Domingo 00z*
A bolsa de ar frio aos 500hPa vê-se melhor nestes Rendering's do GFS pelo Meteored:









(c) GFS/Meteored


----------



## RMira (31 Jul 2007 às 12:10)

Vince disse:


> Lá estás tu a ser agoirento. Pareces o Al Gore, sempre a meter mais calor. Depois queixas-te que passas mal a noite com o calor
> 
> O GFS para sabado não mudou muito nos últimos 2 run's (0z e 6z) em relação aos de ontem.
> Começo a acreditar no cenário do GFS e até porque o europeu para sábado também está muito parecido. Ou seja, algum frio em altitude que evitará que entremos no inferno dos espanhois que parece que vão ter 30C aos 850hPa em pleno sudeste da Peninsula. E poderemos ter como bonus algumas trovoadas. Apesar deste cenário, cá em Portugal no interior do país o calor ainda será significativo. Aliás, como hoje, apesar da frescura desta manhã em muitas zonas do país, no interior e em especial no Alentejo ainda fará bastante calor, na ordem dos 38/39C nalguns locais do distrito de Beja. Embora a previsão ofcial do IM para Beja seja 37C.




É verdade Vince, mas retirou ainda mais calor a partir de dia 6.


----------



## Rogério Martins (31 Jul 2007 às 12:19)

Vince disse:


> Lá estás tu a ser agoirento. Pareces o Al Gore, sempre a meter mais calor. Depois queixas-te que passas mal a noite com o calor
> 
> O GFS para sabado não mudou muito nos últimos 2 run's (0z e 6z) em relação aos de ontem.
> Começo a acreditar no cenário do GFS e até porque o europeu para sábado também está muito parecido. Ou seja, algum frio em altitude que evitará que entremos no inferno dos espanhois que parece que vão ter 30C aos 850hPa em pleno sudeste da Peninsula. E poderemos ter como bonus algumas trovoadas. Apesar deste cenário, cá em Portugal no interior do país o calor ainda será significativo. Aliás, como hoje, apesar da frescura desta manhã em muitas zonas do país, no interior e em especial no Alentejo ainda fará bastante calor, na ordem dos 38/39C nalguns locais do distrito de Beja. Embora a previsão ofcial do IM para Beja seja 37C.
> ...





Oi vince bom dia....Pah tenho estado a ler os teus topicos e dos nossos colegas, devido se ira haver muito calor ou entao ira ver muita instabilidade...Eu ca continuo a achar que calor, isso sim vem de novo e é provavel que tenhamos de novo estes valores que tivemos em dias passados...mas há uma mas....é que a proxima temporada de temperaturas altas e "PROVAVEL" que seja muito mais prolongada do que esta....Penso que instabilidade so se for mesmo.....no interior Norte e Centro e quem sabe apanhe tambem o Alentejo..mas inda falta muito tempo pa se ver isto...so nos resta esperar....e a minha opiniao 
Abraço amigo !


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2007 às 12:37)

Rogério Martins disse:


> .Penso que instabilidade so se for mesmo.....no interior Norte e Centro e quem sabe apanhe tambem o Alentejo..mas inda falta muito tempo pa se ver isto...so nos resta esperar....e a minha opiniao
> Abraço amigo !



Sem dúvida, mesmo a confirmar-se isto, a instabilidade não é nada de excepcional. E a acontecer é sempre o interior a ver trovoada. Aqui em Lisboa e restante litoral é mais frequente pecadores entrarem no céu do que nós vermos trovoadas. O melhor que se arranja é vermos os CB's a crescerem bem ao longe


----------



## RMira (31 Jul 2007 às 12:49)

Vince disse:


> Sem dúvida, mesmo a confirmar-se isto, a instabilidade não é nada de excepcional. E a acontecer é sempre o interior a ver trovoada. Aqui em Lisboa e restante litoral é mais frequente pecadores entrarem no céu do que nós vermos trovoadas. O melhor que se arranja é vermos os CB's a crescerem bem ao longe



Aceito as vossas criticas ao que eu previ mas continuo inclinado para que iremos ter uma segunda semana de Agosto "calminha". Mas concordo com o Rogério quando ele diz que iremos ter uma onde de calor maior e mais prolongada que esta, aliás não digo uma, digo mesmo várias até final de Setembro, alternadas com períodos de relativa acalmia. Isto sou eu que não percebo mesmo nada disto.


----------



## Rogério Martins (31 Jul 2007 às 13:05)

mirones disse:


> Aceito as vossas criticas ao que eu previ mas continuo inclinado para que iremos ter uma segunda semana de Agosto "calminha". Mas concordo com o Rogério quando ele diz que iremos ter uma onde de calor maior e mais prolongada que esta, aliás não digo uma, digo mesmo várias até final de Setembro, alternadas com períodos de relativa acalmia. Isto sou eu que não percebo mesmo nada disto.




Atenção colega, o que acabaste de dizer esta correctissimo e tudo indica que sim, mas inda falta muito pa se ver como ira ser até Setembro. Por isso e que nao ligo muito as previsoes sazonais e previsoes a longo prazo tipo 10 15 ou 20 dias ( digo isto assim por alto, porque ate podem acertar)...o que acabei d referir e o que os modelos actuais já estao querer-nos dizer algo mais e claro ja com uma certa confiança do que ira se passar nos proximos dias aqui em Portugal Continental........ca digo so nos resta e esperar mas a minha previsao ou teoria como queiram exclamar continua a ser essa...muito calor e mais prolongado, instabilidade, sim mas sera mais acentuada e provavelmente mais intensa no interior do nosso país.....aqui como nas regioes do litoral o que iremos ver e neblina, nevoeiro e algum dsenvolvimento de Cumulus nimbus como o Vince a pouco o referiu....

Bora mas e juntaer guita e pisgarnos daqui....vamos para america la sim e só fiesta e da brava! Show Electrico


----------



## Nuno (31 Jul 2007 às 20:12)

Cheguei agora a casa ! E tive a ver os modelos e sabem que mais ? Já n percebo nada disto ! Nestes 3 ou 2 dias de calor a seriu niguem os previa assim com tanto calor ao passar dos dias a xegar ao momento decesivo puzeram calor bastante agora veijo calor numa saida em força depois n veijo nada ca neva depois agr na run das 12 veijo um calorzão( que dava temperaturas um pouco acima destas ultimas k tivemos) pa dia 3 e 4 a seguir vou ver as temperaturas em alguns sites n pasam dos 30ºC em algumas zonas do centro e sul n percebo nada disto eu! Um gajo n sabe o k hade de vestir


----------



## mocha (31 Jul 2007 às 21:27)

epahhhhhhhh, devias de por aí umas virgulas nesse texto, tas a ver?
fiquei cansada de o ler de seguida
vestes uma t-shirt com um casaco, se tiver calor tiras o casaco, ao contrario deixas te tar


----------

